# Should i buy this car?



## b403982 (Sep 7, 2013)

i am 17 years old, and i have been looking at SE-R's, but couldn't seem to find any locally, so i found one a little bit farther away from me, but i am uneducated on the issues besides oil and belt issues that i have seen on here. Is this an smart desicion?? I don't want to make major repairs anytime soon... 
Thrifty Car Sales - Sacramento Buy Used Cars, Research Inventory and Prices Online for Sacramento, California

any advice will be appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's kind of hard to judge a car just by a few pics. What we do know is that it is a low mileage example of an Altima SE-R. According to NADA, the suggested retail price is $11,250, so that puts the price about $700 over the suggested retail. What we can't tell is the service history or if there were any previous accidents or major repairs. I would first suggest you look at the car in person and, if possible, bring someone who is knowledgeable about cars. Request a CARFAX, which just about every new and used car dealer should be able to give you; if they don't, you can get one online. CARFAX will show any dealer services performed and note any accidents that were reported. It will also give a value for the vehicle, which could be helpful. I always recommend a person who is not knowledgeable about cars have the car inspected by a dealer or independent shop of their choice. If the selling dealer will not let you do this, I would be apprehensive. If you decide this is the car for you, have patience during the price negotiations and never jump at the first offer; there is always room to get the price lower. Also, be mindful of extra charges added in during the financing procedures. Read carefully before you sign and ask questions if you're not sure what a particular charge or fee is for. Be reluctant on any extended warranties that are not through Nissan. Many "aftermarket" warranties will not cover failures of seals or subsequent damage because of leaking seals; this will cause most transmissions failure claims to be denied, along with other items.


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't judge the book by its cover......you need a PPI - pre purchase inspection
First you need to drive the car, check all electrical, everything works?
Then you need to check the mechanical, any oil leaks, noise from steering, brake pads ( you can see from the wheel ) brake rotor smooth?
Look at the engine bay for grease anywhere? is it "care clean" or is it "steam clean"?
How's the interior? Is it trash/worn to what the milage says?
Check for mold and mildew in carpet.
Hope this help!


----------

